# Печать в Gimp

## Sasha2

Ребята не подскажете, какой пакет нужно установить, чтобы из Gimp можно было печатать.

А то вообще в его меню File вообще нет команды Print.

----------

## codebuger

У меня такой кнопочки тоже нет  :Smile: . Думаю, что печатать нужно из сторонней программы. Хотя под оффтоповым GIMP'ом кнопочка есть в меню файл.

----------

## Sasha2

Ну есть то она потому, что какой-то плагин установлен.

Вот только какой?

----------

## codebuger

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Ну есть то она потому, что какой-то плагин установлен.
> 
> Вот только какой?

 

google сказал - http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/  :Smile:  кстати первая ссылка по ключу gimp printing

----------

## Sasha2

Ошибаетесь уважаемый - это точно не оно.

Жто всего лишь драйвера для струйных и некоторых лазерных принтеров.

Что-то вроде связки foomatic+gimp-print.

У меня прекрасно работает foomatic+postscript. Хотя это вообщем к вопросу не имеет отношения.

Вопрос в том, как получить команду Print в меню File, а не как научить принтер печатать.

----------

## viy

 *use.local.desc wrote:*   

> gimpprint - Enable gimp-print printing support

 

Оно?

----------

## Sasha2

Да нет, нужна я повторяю не поддержка gimp-print, а какой-то плагин, который просто добавляет пункт меню Print в меню File.

Я перерыл все руководство по Gimp, но ничего про печать не нашел.

Ну может быть так и задумывалось?

----------

## codebuger

Значит так: 1) читал на opennet - вроде как должен быть какой-то пакет gimp-print-cups, я такого не нашел, хотя в статье юзали gentoo. (ссылка - http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/cups_print.txt.html)

2)вариант второй - если собрать gimp из сырцов руками (без emerge) - печать должна появиться - так сказал один мой знакомый, написавший кучу статей про Gimp. Кстати, попробуйте распаковать сырки и посмотреть на опции configure - может там собака зарыта? Дело в том, что я ставил gimp на Alt-linux - там кнопочка была.

Так же советую вам почитать вот это - http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=gimp-print

там написано: Plug-in for the GIMP: This plug-in provides a printing dialog for the GIMP to print images directly, and graphical controls to adjust the rich set of options of the Gimp-Print drivers. The possibility to integrate a PPD file and to print PostScript allows to use the plug-in also with GhostScript drivers other than Gimp-Print or on PostScript printers.

Еще посмотрите это : http://www.easysw.com/~mike/gimp/print.html

И если совсем ничего не поможет - http://gug.sunsite.dk/ - там группа гимповщиков, наверняка знают.

К сожалению, у меня нет принтера и я хожу в нет с мобильника на выходных, так что проверить не могу.

----------

## codebuger

Я когда искал контент для своего сайта решил начать с переводов руководств по Gimp, на gimp.org в разделе tutorial посмотрите адреса Eric R. Jeschke или Jacub Steiner - gimp-гуру высшего порядка. Напишите им письмо, по крайней мере на мои вопросы они охотно отвечали, так что и вам отказать не должны. В крайнем случае, вопрос можно задать на gimp.ru, там конечно грамотных людей не много (да и людей вообще), но я знаю точно, что под linux-ом с Gimp работают.

Если найдете ответ и вам будет не трудно - опишите процедуру сдесь или ссылочку на источник, может еще кому пригодиться.

----------

## Sasha2

К сожалению моего принтера (HP Color KaserJet 2550n) среди списка поддерживаемых (хотя бы частично) нет.

Сожет быть из-за этого все и дело.

----------

## codebuger

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> К сожалению моего принтера (HP Color KaserJet 2550n) среди списка поддерживаемых (хотя бы частично) нет.
> 
> Сожет быть из-за этого все и дело.

 

Я чесно говоря сомневаюсь. Мои познания в области принтеров под Linux минимальны (я матричные юзать умею)  :Smile: . Но, cups по-моему выступает в роли моста между приложением и железкой, соответственно, если печать через cups работает, то и приложение должно печатать в том или ином качестве. Как по мне, Gimp не настолько интелектуален чтобы смотреть на модель принтера и решать включать ему кнопочку "печать" или нет. Я вот думаю фотоаппарат купить, соответсвенно станет вопрос принтера, потому ваша тема более чем актуальна.

----------

## Sasha2

Ну честно говоря распечтать, что-либо, созданное в Gimp, конечно труда не составляет.

Я делаю, что-либо в нем, затем выхожу, открываю этот файл, например, в KView (да вообще в любом вьюере и спокойно распечатываю). Т.е. с принтером никаких проблем нет. Связка foomatic+postcript (а именно такая является рекомендуемой для моего принтера согласно linuxprinting.org) работает отлично (ну никаких проблем нет, ни с тексто, ни с графикой, даже с русским языком я никакого горя не хватил, все на ура). Единственная кнопка, т.е. хотелось бы прямо печатать из самого Gimp, так сказать не отходя от кассы.

Но судя по некоторым постам, тут не у меня одного такая проблема.

Может быть разработчики Gentoo сознательно собрали Gimp таким образом.

А может быть просто версия gimp-print, являющася стабильной в портежах, просто старая.

А может и сам стабильный Gimp старой версии.

----------

## fedukoff

На самом деле для печати прямиком из Gimp нужно установить gimp-print и одноименный флажок в USE выставить.

А Gimp компилить после gimp-print. Пару недель, правда, пытался. Проставился gimp-print 5, а gimp сказал, что к сожалению, пока еще не умеет работать с этой версией gimp-print'а. До недавнего времени удавалось связать gimp с более ранними версиями gimp-print. Давно это дело не пробовал, может уже и не рабтает.

Могу сказать со 100% увереностью, компиляция gimp c USE="gimp-print" дает именно такой эффект, который необходим, т.е. пункт меню print со всемы вытикающими.

----------

## codebuger

Вот насчет после gimp-print то я и не догадался.... Попробуем... Спасибо за наводку  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasha2

Ну я вот только что попробовал и могу сказать, что в данный момент (27.03.2006) стабильный gimp не умеет работать со стабильным gimp-print, т.е. USE="gimp-print" emerge gimp не дает нужного результата.

----------

## codebuger

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Ну я вот только что попробовал и могу сказать, что в данный момент (27.03.2006) стабильный gimp не умеет работать со стабильным gimp-print, т.е. USE="gimp-print" emerge gimp не дает нужного результата.

 

Человек же написал выше - нужна версия gimp-print по-младше  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasha2

Или версия gimp постарше.

----------

## Sasha2

Ну все действительно в номерах версий.

В руководстве по gimp-print (который стабилен в портежах) указывается, что он предназначен для gimp аж 1.2.

----------

## codebuger

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Ну все действительно в номерах версий.
> 
> В руководстве по gimp-print (который стабилен в портежах) указывается, что он предназначен для gimp аж 1.2.

 

Overlays ????  :Smile: 

----------

## 4le

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Ну все действительно в номерах версий.
> 
> В руководстве по gimp-print (который стабилен в портежах) указывается, что он предназначен для gimp аж 1.2.

 

Зырьте, ребцы

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.10  USE="jpeg mmx png python sse -aalib -debug -doc -gimpprint -gtkhtml -hardened -lcms* -mng* -smp -svg -tiff* -wmf" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0_rc2  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk nls ppds readline" 0 kB

```

Меню есть.

Может ты его не в том окне ищешь?

В главном окне, действительно, этого пункта не появляется

----------

## Sasha2

Ну так тебе же, уважаемый 4le, говорят про стабильную ветку.

Так то, конечно, любой.

----------

## viy

Что важнее --- чтоб работало или чтобы версия была "стабильная"?

----------

## 4le

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Ну так тебе же, уважаемый 4le, говорят про стабильную ветку.
> 
> Так то, конечно, любой.

 

Ах да, в паре мест в конце треда было упомянуто вскользь слово "стабильный".

 :Very Happy: 

Честно признаюсь, не придал им значения.

Использование гимпа именно этой ветки настолько критично?

----------

## Sasha2

Да не это критично, а чтобы стабильная ветка была.

Уж лучшеподождать немного.

Ну в конце концов, проблема та решена.

1. А именно, для каждой версии gimp нужен свой gimp-print.

2. Команда Gentooвсе делает правильно, ну, конечно хотелось бы побыстрей перевод 5 версии gimp-print в стабильную ветку

----------

